# Jack Bonaventura è del Milan. E' fatta.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).

Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Il condor


----------



## Tic (1 Settembre 2014)

E andiamo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.



Bene.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Non lo conosco granchè ma spero possa dare una mano.

P.S. I soldi di Cristante sono stati reinvestiti. Stavolta non avevo dubbi che accadesse.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


Ne ha azzeccata una il condor


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì.

Grazie Condor, colpisci sempre.


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2014)

grande acquisto


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

il condor colpisce


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Comunque Bonaventura è un'ala, non una mezzala.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]
Ti becchi due mentions nel giro di poco tempo 

Dal topic su "Focus Talenti"



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giacomo Bonaventura
> Club: Atalanta
> 23 anni
> 
> ...


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2014)

Montolivo può dormire sogni tranquilli, spero non veda il campo mai più.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


SI!


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2014)

sono contentissimo, abbastanza giovane e italiano!

Molto contento


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Comunque Bonaventura è un'ala, non una mezzala.



Mah secondo me gioca a centrocampo. Anche perchè davanti c'è El Shaarawy. A destra non ce lo vedo.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


E ora andiamo a prendere Sosu dai!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Comunque Bonaventura è un'ala, non una mezzala.



No, può far tutto Jack. Mezzala, ala, trequartista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


 Grandissimi, grande colpo mi piace un sacco, stavo rosicando quando è stato accostato all'Inter vamos Jack.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Molto bene, sono contento


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No, può far tutto Jack. Mezzala, ala, trequartista.



Lui può tutto.


----------



## Montag84 (1 Settembre 2014)

Voi oggi siete riusciti a capire se serviva:

- Un regista per sostituire Cristante
- Un'ala come Biabiany
- Un centrocampista offensivo come Bonaventura
- Un terzino sinistro come Pasqual

Compriamo giocatori a caso. 

Almeno il Condor potrà ritirare fuori la solita storia del "Prima dobbiamo sfoltire la rosa" alla prossima sessione di mercato.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Settembre 2014)

Finalmente un acquisto degno di essere definito tale.
Poi Jack è un mio pupillo...


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

soffiato all'inter 

godooooo


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2014)

Bene, ammetto di non conoscerlo, com'è?

La GDS da sfumato pasqual


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montolivo può dormire sogni tranquilli, spero non veda il campo mai più.



Aehm...dipende. La posizione di Van Ginkel è centrocampista centrale, se fa danni da mezzala sono così pezzenti che per non pagare la penale panchinano De Jong.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Grazie Zaccardo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.



Grazie Zaccardo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2014)

bonaventura lo preferisco di gran lunga a biabiany, anche se un ruolo un po' diverso. 

va benissimo.



> Jack Bonaventura è del Milan. E' fatta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Un giocatore completo che puo dare una grande mano a centrocampo e anche fare il giocatore esterno.

Preferisco vederlo da mezz'ala pero. Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura per la Serie A e un centrocampo di tutto rispetto se davanti hai Torres(speriamo meglio della versione Chelsea), El Shaarawy e Menz.

Inoltre Jack ha il vizio di segnare contro 'l Inter, gia 4 gol mi sembra. Bel vizio!

Se prendessimo anche una ala destra per la nostra panchina in Serie A con tanta fortuna si potrebbe veramente fare qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E ora andiamo a prendere Sosu dai!



vai a leggere nel thread di Suso... troverai una sorpresa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

*Ecco la firma di Jack Bonaventura.
*


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ecco




The condor


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Voi oggi siete riusciti a capire se serviva:
> 
> - Un regista per sostituire Cristante
> - Un'ala come Biabiany
> ...



Un regista per sostituire Cristante ? de jong montolivo essien e se serve muntari , coperti direi


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Il condor sul filo di lana!


----------



## walter 22 (1 Settembre 2014)

Passare da Biabiany a Bonaventura è un salto enorme


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

Mai visto giocare...
L'entusiasmo che leggo qui sul forum deriva solo dal fatto che le alternative erano pippe immonde oppure è bravo sul serio?


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il condor sul filo di lana!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> vai a leggere nel thread di Suso... troverai una sorpresa...



Oggi abbiamo combattuto bene, mi scende una lacrima :'-)


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Mai visto giocare...
> L'entusiasmo che leggo qui sul forum deriva solo dal fatto che le alternative erano pippe immonde oppure è bravo sul serio?



E' bravo, non fortissimo ma è quello che ci serve. Cioé è il giocatore che serve in maniera più assoluto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo combattuto bene, mi scende una lacrima :'-)



è bello vivere queste emozioni insieme  Forza Milan oggi più che mai! Comunque vada ci aspetta una bella stagione!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Mai visto giocare...
> L'entusiasmo che leggo qui sul forum deriva solo dal fatto che le alternative erano pippe immonde oppure è bravo sul serio?



E un giocatore completo. Buona tecnica, corre, lotta, bel tiro dalla distanza, sa dribblare e dialogare con i compagni. Tutto in certi limiti ovviamente, ma dal tipo di giocatore e uno che al nostro campo puo dare una grandissima mano.

Se non giochiamo con Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura siamo da manicomio. Con questi tre e le tre punte offensivamente si parla di una squadra veramente forte.

Manca sempre un altro difensore laterale e un ala destra(specialmente questa). Ma la formazione titolare mi piace.


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Comunque sbagliate a vederlo mezzala, nell'ultimo anno a Bergamo ha sempre giocato in fascia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


7M per bonaventura si e per taarabt no?

differenze tra i due?


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Il condor



ringraziamo Zaccardo che ha fatto saltare la bazza Biabiany



Admin ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco granchè ma spero possa dare una mano.
> 
> P.S. I soldi di Cristante sono stati reinvestiti. Stavolta non avevo dubbi che accadesse.



diciamo che l' atalanta sapeva la cifra da chiedere, visto che eravamo obbligati a prenderlo hanno fatto loro il prezzo


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 7M per bonaventura si e per taarabt no?
> 
> differenze tra i due?


Bonaventura per me è un'altra roba. Boh. Bonaventura, Florenzi, giocatori così.. io li amo esageratamente.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' bravo, non fortissimo ma è quello che ci serve. Cioé è il giocatore che serve in maniera più assoluto.





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E un giocatore completo. Buona tecnica, corre, lotta, bel tiro dalla distanza, sa dribblare e dialogare con i compagni. Tutto in certi limiti ovviamente, ma dal tipo di giocatore e uno che al nostro campo puo dare una grandissima mano.
> 
> Se non giochiamo con Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura siamo da manicomio. Con questi tre e le tre punte offensivamente si parla di una squadra veramente forte.



Grazie ad entrambi!!


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2014)

Devo fare i complimenti. Solo che non capisco perché se i soldi c'erano Biabany non é stato preso. Chiaramente ci fará 7 goal la prossima giornata.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Forse mi sto perdendo nel momento, ma questa squadra per la Serie A mi sempra tutt' altro che scarsa:

Diego Lopez
Abate - Alex - Zapata - De Sciglio
De Jong
Van Ginkel - Bonaventura
Menez - Torres - El Sha​
Si puo discutere sulla difesa e i ricambi non sono un granche, specialmente sulle fasce, ma parlando di formazione titolare questo mi piace tanto. Sempre sperando che Torres abbi ancora un minimo di senso del gol


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 7M per bonaventura si e per taarabt no?
> 
> differenze tra i due?



10kg di sovrappeso x cui 0 professionalita' , e poidopo 30 minuti si eclissa


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Zaccardo passato da feccia ad eroe nel giro di poche ore...


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Il condor





Admin ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco granchè ma spero possa dare una mano.
> 
> P.S. I soldi di Cristante sono stati reinvestiti. Stavolta non avevo dubbi che accadesse.





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forse mi sto perdendo nel momento, ma questa squadra per la Serie A mi sempra tutt' altro che scarsa:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate - Alex - Zapata - De Sciglio
> ...



ma come?
fino a ieri non eravamo da serie B?


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forse mi sto perdendo nel momento, ma questa squadra per la Serie A mi sempra tutt' altro che scarsa:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate - Alex - Zapata - De Sciglio
> ...



Ed arriva Suso a Gennaio...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma come?
> fino a ieri non eravamo da serie B?


Con Bonaventura abbiamo uno di qualita a centrocampo anche se Van Ginkel si infortuna, questo per me e importantissimo. E un giocatore che ci serviva in maniera assoluta. E da anni che si dice che ci servo una mezzala tecnica.

Poi personalmente sto parlando della formazione titolare, se pero ci tocca usare i vari Essien, Muntari, Bonera, Poli, Niang e Honda nella formazione titolare sara un altro discorso.

Non so se mi spiego, ma Bonaventura per me un tipo che ci serviva per far girare il centrocampo. Avrei preferito tenere Cristante per subentrare per Van Ginkel o lui...ma vabbe....almeno abbiamo un giocatore che DEVE spostare Muntari sulla panchina.


----------



## Serginho (1 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo comprato un centrocampista, sono commsso


----------



## Jonnys (1 Settembre 2014)

Gabriel via!! 
Pericolo Biabiany scanzato!!
Suso bloccato per gennaio!!
Van Ginkel in prestito semi-gratuito!!
Bonaventura a titolo definitivo!!!!

Stasera si staaapppaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Aspetto un tuo goal nel derby! Vai Jack!


----------



## Love (1 Settembre 2014)

ma quindi è una mezz'ala sx...io non ci sto capendo granchè...se serve a sbolognare muntari faccio un monumento a zaccardo...è luii che ha scatenato tt questo...


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Contratto di cinque anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

*Bonaventura ha firmato un contratto di 5 anni.*


----------



## Alex (1 Settembre 2014)

buonissimo giocatore, l'anno scorso ha fatto molto bene a bergamo


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2014)

gran bella squadra ....mi sa' che ci divertiremo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2014)

grande colpo questo, altro che biabiany


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aspetto un tuo goal nel derby! Vai Jack!



Strappato all'Inter!.Quando cominciano i caroselli per Zaccardo?


----------



## hrundi bakshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è bello vivere queste emozioni insieme  Forza Milan oggi più che mai! Comunque vada ci aspetta una bella stagione!



Si può dire che tutto è bene quel che finisce bene e si potrebbe obiettare che su Bonaventura era meglio andarci prima di passare da Biabiany ma, forse, pensavano di disfarsi di Zaccardo e poi spendere meno con il calciatore del Parma. Comunque spero che Jack si adatti bene a fare la mezzala e che l'olandesino del Chelsea si riveli all'altezza per cui con De Jong possa fare un centrocampo degno di questo nome. Poi che la famiglia B, se proprio non si vuol togliere dagli zebedei almeno che stia muta per tutto l'anno e lasci lavorare SuperPippo in pace: avete visto mai che si riesca a fare un campionato decente ?


----------



## Tic (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastico


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2014)

Sui colpi last minute Galliani è imbattibile. Stavolta mi tocca fargli i complimenti, Berlusconi non ha messo un soldo e lui ha rivoluzionato tutta la squadra o quasi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2014)

davvero un ottimo acquisto,altro che biabiany.Bonaventura ha qualità,corsa,intelligenza tattica e l'età giusta(25 anni)per affermarsi in un grande club.Molto bene,è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno il suo arrivo


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2014)

Di gran lunga meglio Bonaventura che Biabiany. Ma tu guarda un pò se nn dobbiamo ringraziare lo scarsone di Zaccardo per questo arrivo


----------



## Ian.moone (1 Settembre 2014)

Ottimo acquisto, altro che quel bidone di biabiany


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.


Jack è gas......


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Con Bonaventura abbiamo uno di qualita a centrocampo anche se Van Ginkel si infortuna, questo per me e importantissimo. E un giocatore che ci serviva in maniera assoluta. E da anni che si dice che ci servo una mezzala tecnica.
> 
> Poi personalmente sto parlando della formazione titolare, se pero ci tocca usare i vari Essien, Muntari, Bonera, Poli, Niang e Honda nella formazione titolare sara un altro discorso.
> 
> Non so se mi spiego, ma Bonaventura per me un tipo che ci serviva per far girare il centrocampo. Avrei preferito tenere Cristante per subentrare per Van Ginkel o lui...ma vabbe....almeno abbiamo un giocatore che DEVE spostare Muntari sulla panchina.



ma guarda che Bonaventura va a giocare come ala destra o al massimo a centrocampo se c' è bisogno....


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sui colpi last minute Galliani è imbattibile. Stavolta mi tocca fargli i complimenti, Berlusconi non ha messo un soldo e lui ha rivoluzionato tutta la squadra o quasi



ringrazia Zaccardo che è meglio.....hahahaaaa


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma guarda che Bonaventura va a giocare come ala destra o al massimo a centrocampo se c' è bisogno....



Tant'è che l'Atalanta l'ha sostituito col Papu Gomez.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bonaventura ha firmato un contratto di 5 anni.*


Io lo conosco solo di nome,non l'ho mai visto giocare,ma se dite che è bravo mi fido.Già solo il fatto che lo abbiamo comprato mi commuove!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma guarda che Bonaventura va a giocare come ala destra o al massimo a centrocampo se c' è bisogno....



Temo che hai ragione ma rinunciare al centrocampo Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura per me e una follia di primo grado. Certo, con certe squadre meglio un approccio piu difensivo, ma contro la maggioranza delle squadre questo e un centrocampo che di puo fare la partita.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

A destra giocherà Menez, credo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> davvero un ottimo acquisto,altro che biabiany.Bonaventura ha qualità,corsa,intelligenza tattica e l'età giusta(25 anni)per affermarsi in un grande club.Molto bene,è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno il suo arrivo



Mi fido...è meglio lui o Baselli sempre dell'Atalanta?


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Temo che hai ragione ma rinunciare al centrocampo Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura per me e una follia di primo grado. Certo, con certe squadre meglio un approccio piu difensivo, ma contro la maggioranza delle squadre questo e un centrocampo che di puo fare la partita.



Camperemo fino a gennaio con Menez/Bonaventura e poi a Gennaio giocheremo con Suso,spostando Bonaventura a centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Miracolo, verrà la neve domani


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mi fido...è meglio lui o Baselli sempre dell'Atalanta?



baselli è un altro bravo bravo,ma è un classe '92.Bonaventura è già pronto diciamo,essendo un '89,ed è molto piu' duttile


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Tant'è che l'Atalanta l'ha sostituito col Papu Gomez.



si appunto è un' ala....


----------



## gabuz (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2014)

Bisogna dare al Condor quel che è del Condor. Stavolta ci ha fatto contenti. E ha speso più di 5 milioni per un cartellino, domani nevica.


----------



## Montag84 (1 Settembre 2014)

Oggi il Condor ha venduto il miglior prodotto del nostro settore giovanile degli ultimi anni ad una cifra ridicola e siete tutti qui ad esultare per il primo Bonaventura di turno.

Non vi capisco!!!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]
> Ti becchi due mentions nel giro di poco tempo
> 
> Dal topic su "Focus Talenti"



yessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

C O L P A C C I O ! ! !

Non si azzardi Inzaghi a non schierarlo titolare e a non schierarlo mezz'ala, visto che per me quello è il ruolo che gli calza a pennello.
Sorprenderà, vedrete.
Acquistone veramente...

La cosa drammatica è che è dovuto saltare quel cesso di Biabiany per poter arrivare Jack!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> baselli è un altro bravo bravo,ma è un classe '92.Bonaventura è già pronto diciamo,essendo un '89,ed è molto piu' duttile



Sarà che non mi fido proprio perchè un 89. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> yessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> C O L P A C C I O ! ! !
> 
> ...



Speriamo bene!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.





rossovero ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare al Condor quel che è del Condor. Stavolta ci ha fatto contenti. E ha speso più di 5 milioni per un cartellino, domani nevica.



Sì per carità il Condor ha limitato i danni quest'estate.


----------



## S T B (1 Settembre 2014)

sto piangendo dalla gioia... da non credere!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2014)

Grandissimo colpo, molto bene.


----------



## gabuz (1 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mi fido...è meglio lui o Baselli sempre dell'Atalanta?



Hanno ruoli completamente diversi però...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colpaccio last second di Galliani che dopo il fallimento della trattativa con Biabiany, si è buttato a capofitto su Jack Bonaventura e nelle ultime due ore di calciomercato ha incredibilmente chiuso l'affare con l'Atalanta per 7M (bonus compresi).
> 
> Jack Bonaventura, 25 enne estroso centrocampista offensivo capace di giocare anche esterno, è l'ultimo tassello del Milan di Pippo Inzaghi. Andrà ad impreziosire il centrocampo e probabilmente formerà con a De Jong e Van Ginkel il nuovo trio di titolari della stagione 2014/2015.





Molto bene, davvero un buon elemento per il centrocampo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

Galliani ha detto che al momento della firma Jack piangeva lol che tenero.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2014)

jack , il mio millesimo post e' per te.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Oggi il Condor ha venduto il miglior prodotto del nostro settore giovanile degli ultimi anni ad una cifra ridicola e siete tutti qui ad esultare per il primo Bonaventura di turno.
> 
> Non vi capisco!!!



Per questa stagione oggi ci siamo nettamente migliorati, per questo la gioia.

In prospettiva la vendita di Cristante e una cosa incredibilmente assurda. Questi 6 millioni di spesa per Bonaventura non ci uccidevanno. Il prestito era la soluzione migliore. Che il ragazzo abbia rifiutato un prestito mi sembra molto strano.... Purtroppo non si sapra mai cos' e successo dietro le quinte. 

Personalmente non ho dubbi che nel 2016 lascera il Benfica per una somma oscena. E un po la solita storia della navigazione a vista, ma almeno questa volta la rosa e state migliorate, non come nelle altre volte. 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> yessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> C O L P A C C I O ! ! !
> 
> ...



.

Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Contentissimo di questo acquisto!! Zaccardo la svolta del mercato


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2014)

Contentissimo! Ho sparato fango sulla società tutto il giorno, ma devo ammettere che questo colpo mi soddisfa alla grande. Bonaventura è un nome che andavo ripetendo da giugno...Non un fenomeno, ma un giocatore che, secondo me, in una squadra importante può crescere ancora tanto.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

zaccardo nuovo ds del milan


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2014)

Madò ragazzi, sono gasatissimo!!!


----------



## Ringhio25 (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2014)

Ottimo! Zaccardo in ogni caso (che sia poi davvero stato lui l'elemento scatenante di questa trattativa o meno) per me va preso a calci da qui alla fine del contratto. Non esiste che, se confermato, una sanguisuga si permetta di far saltare una trattativa per 150mila euro.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Che sorpresa!
Contentissimo dell'arrivo di Jack Goodventure!

(ma non avrei ceduto Cristante)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> zaccardo nuovo ds del milan


Ma perché non lo assumiamo in dirigenza? Credo sarebbe comunque più utile del suo apporto in campo.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Bel colpo Bonaventura, soprattutto a 5 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Che sorpresa!
> Contentissimo dell'arrivo di Jack Goodventure!
> 
> (ma non avrei ceduto Cristante)



O una o l'altra. Bonaventura è più pronto adesso.

Secondo me abbiamo guadagnato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Questo è un bel colpo.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché non lo assumiamo in dirigenza? Credo sarebbe comunque più utile del suo apporto in campo.



Pure più utile di Galliani :Troll:


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> O una o l'altra. Bonaventura è più pronto adesso.
> 
> Secondo me abbiamo guadagnato.



Sì, ci arrivo che è più pronto 
Intendevo che avrei preso Bonaventura senza privarmi di Cristante, su cui avrei puntato.
A questo punto non avrei riscattato Poli/Saponara.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, ci arrivo che è più pronto
> Intendevo che avrei preso Bonaventura senza privarmi di Cristante, su cui avrei puntato.
> A questo punto non avrei riscattato Poli/Saponara.



Col senno di poi anch'io.


----------



## folletto (2 Settembre 2014)

Sono contento dell'arrivo di Bonaventura, giocatore che mi piace. Ma a sto punto mi sorge un dubbio.......non è che il fallimento dell' "affare" Biabiany / il rifiuto di Zaccardo sia stato orchestrato proprio dal condor? Cioè, era fatta per Biabiany nel primo pomeriggio, poi Zaccardo rifiuta e salta tutto, e poco dopo Bonaventura firma per il Milan......mmmmm mi puzza sta cosa


----------



## showtaarabt (2 Settembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono contento dell'arrivo di Bonaventura, giocatore che mi piace. Ma a sto punto mi sorge un dubbio.......non è che il fallimento dell' "affare" Biabiany / il rifiuto di Zaccardo sia stato orchestrato proprio dal condor? Cioè, era fatta per Biabiany nel primo pomeriggio, poi Zaccardo rifiuta e salta tutto, e poco dopo Bonaventura firma per il Milan......mmmmm mi puzza sta cosa



È evidente visto il clima stava rischiando il linciaggio avesse preso Biabiany


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Settembre 2014)

davvero molto contento del giocatore, purtroppo rimane la delusione di cristante che a mio avviso non avrà mai una spiegazione e non si verrà mai a capo di ciò che è successo realmente. Detto ciò ribadisco la felicità per un bel giocatore, ma soprattutto un GRANDE UOMO, atleta genuino e con la testa a posto, perchè è dalla testa che deve ripartire questo milan, dai sani principi. perciò sono molto contento, ho solo qualche dubbio sul ruolo, spero venga usato come mezz'ala


----------



## Lorenzo (2 Settembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono contento dell'arrivo di Bonaventura, giocatore che mi piace. Ma a sto punto mi sorge un dubbio.......non è che il fallimento dell' "affare" Biabiany / il rifiuto di Zaccardo sia stato orchestrato proprio dal condor? Cioè, era fatta per Biabiany nel primo pomeriggio, poi Zaccardo rifiuta e salta tutto, e poco dopo Bonaventura firma per il Milan......mmmmm mi puzza sta cosa



Francamente Galliani non mi sembra il tipo da fare queste cose. Furberie si, ma non fino a questo punto. Non dimentichiamoci che è lo stesso che ha rinnovato a Dida solo perché si mise a piangere. Il Gallo è troppo buono con i giocatori (lo dimostra il monte ingaggi mostruoso che abbiamo), per cui per una volta credo alla sua versione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Comunque sbagliate a vederlo mezzala, nell'ultimo anno a Bergamo ha sempre giocato in fascia.



Si ma in un 4-4-2, per caratteristiche ( che sicuramente pippo gradirà ) può evidentemente farla la mezzala, è stato preso per sostituire Cristante, non al posto di Biabiany secondo me.


Al posto del gabbiano è arrivato Suso.



giovanedave ha scritto:


> Tant'è che l'Atalanta l'ha sostituito col Papu Gomez.



Se paragoni i due giocatori perdonami ma non li hai mai visti giocare.

Che poi possano fare entrambi l'esterno nel 442 è un altro paio di maniche, ma lo fanno in maniera diversissima.

Anche se quel ruolo lì il Papu non l'ha mai fatto, sempre giocato alto nel 433


----------



## Gollume (2 Settembre 2014)

Suo grande estimatore dal primo anno in Serie A, deve rubare il posto a uno trà Muntari e Poli.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono contento dell'arrivo di Bonaventura, giocatore che mi piace. Ma a sto punto mi sorge un dubbio.......non è che il fallimento dell' "affare" Biabiany / il rifiuto di Zaccardo sia stato orchestrato proprio dal condor? Cioè, era fatta per Biabiany nel primo pomeriggio, poi Zaccardo rifiuta e salta tutto, e poco dopo Bonaventura firma per il Milan......mmmmm mi puzza sta cosa



si infatti é cmq strano...cioé a Zaccardo hanno chiesto solo al ultimo minuto se voleva andata a Parma?? si accordano con il Parma e Biabiany senza consultare Zaccardo prima? strano...


----------



## giovanedave (2 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se paragoni i due giocatori perdonami ma non li hai mai visti giocare.
> 
> Che poi possano fare entrambi l'esterno nel 442 è un altro paio di maniche, ma lo fanno in maniera diversissima.
> 
> Anche se quel ruolo lì il Papu non l'ha mai fatto, sempre giocato alto nel 433



Bonaventura ha sempre giocato o ala nel 4-3-3 o trequartista nel 4-2-3-1.
Uguale uguale al Papu, non ho mai parlato di 4-4-2.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

*Bonaventura ha scelto la maglia numero 89.*


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bonaventura ha scelto la maglia numero 89.*



come odio sti numeri strambi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> come odio sti numeri strambi..



Pure io...Oramai è una moda ridicola..pensare che un tempo si sognavano la 10 o la 9..a proposito, il 9 l'ha preso Torres vero?


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io...Oramai è una moda ridicola..pensare che un tempo si sognavano la 10 o la 9..a proposito, il 9 l'ha preso Torres vero?



penso di si.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io...Oramai è una moda ridicola..pensare che un tempo si sognavano la 10 o la 9..a proposito, il 9 l'ha preso Torres vero?


Si.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport su Bonaventura: "Ricorda molto Roberto Donadoni. Anche lui arrivato da Bergamo, anche a Jack piace partire largo per poi accentrarsi e tirare o rifinire l'azione. L'ex atalantino è un giocatore molto duttile, capace di giocare sia come esterno o mezz'ala nel 433 o come trequartista nel 4231 o come ala sinistra nel 442. Infine, c'è una qualità che piace a tutti i tifosi milanisti: Bonaventura segna spesso all'Inter."*


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport su Bonaventura: "Ricorda molto Roberto Donadoni. Anche lui arrivato da Bergamo, anche a Jack piace partire largo per poi accentrarsi e tirare o rifinire l'azione. L'ex atalantino è un giocatore molto duttile, capace di giocare sia come esterno o mezz'ala nel 433 o come trequartista nel 4231 o come ala sinistra nel 442. Infine, c'è una qualità che piace a tutti i tifosi milanisti: Bonaventura segna spesso all'Inter."*



Un gol nel derby


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2014)

Un gol nel derby e mano a simulare il silenzio sulla bocca..  vai Jack .. Cit. Pino Scotto


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2014)

Sinceramente non mi ha mai entusiasmato, però è un acquisto con logica e senso, benvenuto Jack!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

*Agente Bonaventura: "E' un giorno bellissimo per Jack. L'ho conosciuto nel 2006 quando giocava al Margine Coperta, club affiliato all'Atalanta. Oggi è un giorno stupendo per lui e la sua fidanzata Federica, che si sta laureando in medicina. Galliani è stato un signore. La voce si è sparsa quando Sportitalia ha lanciato l'indiscrezione. E' vero, Jack alla firma ha pianto. Vestire la maglia del Milan è il coronamento di un sogno. Adesso l'obiettivo è convincere il CT Antonio Conte."*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Ottimo acquisto! Sono davvero felice che finalmente abbiamo preso un centrocampista bravo e sopratutto italiano. Benvenuto JACK !


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Acquisto che mi ha molto entusiasmato, sotto tutti gli aspetti.
Abbiamo acquistato uno dei migliori giovani italiani, l'abbiamo soffiato all'Inter (e non solo all'Inter), è un affare maturato negli ultimi due giorni, prima ancora dell'annuncio di Biabiany (sarebbero arrivati entrambi), ed è un titolare, un giocatore che ci può dare una mano fin da subito.

Grande colpo che dà molto molto più spessore alla nostra campagna acquisti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agente Bonaventura: "E' un giorno bellissimo per Jack. L'ho conosciuto nel 2006 quando giocava al Margine Coperta, club affiliato all'Atalanta. Oggi è un giorno stupendo per lui e la sua fidanzata Federica, che si sta laureando in medicina. Galliani è stato un signore. La voce si è sparsa quando Sportitalia ha lanciato l'indiscrezione. E' vero, Jack alla firma ha pianto. Vestire la maglia del Milan è il coronamento di un sogno. Adesso l'obiettivo è convincere il CT Antonio Conte."*



*Marino racconta la cessione di Bonaventura:"Bonaventura-Inter era una trattativa bloccata da diversi giorni,ieri pomeriggio sembrava tutto fatto tante che abbiamo chiamato il giocatore per le firme, verso le 19.30 nessuno l'aveva ancora acquistato e c'è stato un contatto con i rossoneri visto che Inzaghi è intervenuto e ha convinto Galliani a prenderlo, in 5 minuti abbiamo trovato l'accordo nonostante le formule fossero penalizzanti,anche il Verona era sul giocatore volevao fare il salto di qualità,siamo comunque contenti dell'affare fatto , vedere il giocatore cosi felice ci ha fatto gioire.**"*


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Settembre 2014)

Nel complesso per me purtroppo rimane un'operazione che mi fa esultare a metà. 
Non dico che Cristante sarebbe stato il nostro "Pogba" ma comunque sembra abbia talento. Effettivamente nessuno di noi può dire cosa sarà tra qualche anno. Certo è che è stato venduto per 6 milioni praticamente senza aver mai giocato

Cmq l'acquisto di Bonaventura OGGI rafforza sicuramente la squadra.
Comico il fatto che la "riserva" di biabiany è più forte di biabiany stesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2014)

*Giacomo Bonaventura arrivato poco fa a Milanello:*


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comico il fatto che la "riserva" di biabiany è più forte di biabiany stesso




Ho motivo di credere che Bonaventura sarebbe arrivato a prescindere da Biabiany. Quello che dicono pubblicamente è una cosa, ma nell'ambiente calcistico bergamasco, come confermato da Luciano Passirani (ex dirigente dell'Atalanta) ieri sera su Telelombardia a Lunedì di Rigore, era venuto fuori che il Milan si era già mosso in anticipo per Bonaventura, non era un affare dell'ultimo momento.
In pratica invece di spendere solo per Cerci avevano preferito spalmare quel mini-budget che avevano per due giocatori, Biabiany e Bonaventura.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2014)

Parole di Marino:

"Abbiamo chiamato il Milan solo perchè l' Inter aveva interrotto la trattativa, e avevamo letto dell' interruzione della trattativa col Parma per Bibiany. Poi Inzaghi ha convinto Galliani a prenderlo".

In poche parole..nessuno cercava Bonaventura.. ce lo siamo "trovato"


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parole di Marino:
> 
> "Abbiamo chiamato il Milan solo perchè l' Inter aveva interrotto la trattativa, e avevamo letto dell' interruzione della trattativa col Parma per Bibiany. Poi Inzaghi ha convinto Galliani a prenderlo".
> 
> In poche parole..nessuno cercava Bonaventura.. ce lo siamo "trovato"



Ah ecco..mi pareva strano che il condor avesse fatto una cosa intelligente..alla chiamata dell'atalanta inzaghi avrà supplicato fester di mollare biabiabrocco e di prendere un giocatore VERO..ecco come nasce l'idea del rifiuto di Zaccardo..credo che quello che ha pianto di più fosse inzaghi per convincere galliani..


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho motivo di credere che Bonaventura sarebbe arrivato a prescindere da Biabiany. Quello che dicono pubblicamente è una cosa, ma nell'ambiente calcistico bergamasco, come confermato da Luciano Passirani (ex dirigente dell'Atalanta) ieri sera su Telelombardia a Lunedì di Rigore, era venuto fuori che il Milan si era già mosso in anticipo per Bonaventura, non era un affare dell'ultimo momento.
> In pratica invece di spendere solo per Cerci avevano preferito spalmare quel mini-budget che avevano per due giocatori, Biabiany e Bonaventura.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parole di Marino:
> 
> "Abbiamo chiamato il Milan solo perchè l' Inter aveva interrotto la trattativa, e avevamo letto dell' interruzione della trattativa col Parma per Bibiany. Poi Inzaghi ha convinto Galliani a prenderlo".
> 
> In poche parole..nessuno cercava Bonaventura.. ce lo siamo "trovato"


neanche in uno spy movie


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parole di Marino:
> 
> "Abbiamo chiamato il Milan solo perchè l' Inter aveva interrotto la trattativa, e avevamo letto dell' interruzione della trattativa col Parma per Bibiany. Poi Inzaghi ha convinto Galliani a prenderlo".
> 
> In poche parole..nessuno cercava Bonaventura.. ce lo siamo "trovato"



non ha detto proprio così "abbiamo chiamato il Milan". Ha detto che avevano un accordo con l'Inter ma che l'Inter alla fine non si è fatta sentire per formalizzare tutto e quindi alle 19.30 il Milan, dopo il naufragio dell'affare Biabiany, si è inserito soffiandolo all'Inter che aveva rallentato proprio quando sembrava tutto fatto. 
Per stessa ammissione di Marino, quindi, Bonaventura è stato trattato dall'Inter e prima ancora dal Verona. Inoltre pare che ci fossero degli abboccamenti anche da parte della Fiorentina. Se poi alle 19.30 di ieri sera era rimasto ancora a Bergamo non vuol dire certo che è un brocco o che ce lo hanno regalato. Siamo stati bravi a chiudere tutto prima della concorrenza, come deve capitare spesso in ogni sessione di mercato.

Non cerchiamo sempre di sminuire tutto.


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parole di Marino:
> 
> "Abbiamo chiamato il Milan solo perchè l' Inter aveva interrotto la trattativa, e avevamo letto dell' interruzione della trattativa col Parma per Bibiany. Poi Inzaghi ha convinto Galliani a prenderlo".
> 
> In poche parole..nessuno cercava Bonaventura.. ce lo siamo "trovato"


Ma si sapeva che Galliani non lo conosceva, ovviamente. Io pensavo che gliel'avesse consigliato qualcuno tipo Maiorino. Invece se è stato Inzaghi ancora meglio.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

non lo conosco tanto bene, ma qui ne parlate tutti bene, un motivo ci sarà! dunque potrei dirmi soddisfatto...anche se non la mando giù la cessione di Bryan...


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riportato anche da Spaziomilan.it nella giornata di ieri.
> 
> *Luciano Passirani, da sempre vicino all’ambiente Atalanta, ha spiegato a Telelombardia che la trattativa Bonaventura-Milan era una voce che circolava già da domenica. Questa mattina c’è stato un incontro in un Hotel di Bergamo che ha messo i presupposti per la trattativa conclusa nella serata di chiusura della sessione estiva del calciomercato.*
> 
> ...


interessante


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Settembre 2014)

Mi piace moltissimo...giocatore con ampi margini di miglioramento e ottimi tempi di inserimento....l'unico problema è che NON è una mezz'ala...o meglio lo era ma poi è stato messo a fare il 4 di sinistra in un centrocampo a 4....ma credo che possa fare bene anche in questa posizione se stimolato a dovere...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)




----------

